# Doing the Silverado



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

In the movie Silverado there was a scene where one of the main characters was shooting the spines off the edge of a cactus... so to replicate it I used my helping hands device and set up the same shots... went and had lunch and when I came back I just thought it looked to easy, so I changed the angles and heights on the "spines" to make it more difficult.

Also, to make it more difficult I used matches instead of spines... if you slightly miss your intended point of impact when shooting at a cactus, you're still very likely to create considerable damage... whereas shooting at and trying to light matches, even the slightest miss is the same as a full miss....

Anyway, I really like the way the matches reacted today... very nice light ups due to the very hot sun being directly on them for about an hour. And the humidity is nice and low right now so they almost explode when you hit the tips just right... fun times!






Be creative... have fun, reenact an expert shooting scene from a movie yourself... but with a slingshot!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Enjoyed that Bill. It's a pleasure to watch you shoot.


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

That's great shooting Bill. I've got a slingshot of yours on order, can't wait to get it. I look forward to trying to come close to some of the shooting you're able to do. That's a bit down the road, but I don't mind putting in some practice.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Heck yes.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Cool stuff Bill. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome shooting!!!!

My style of slingshot shooting: small targets and distances of 10 to 15 meters mostly ...except my shots are not so darn ACCURATE!!!

And great idea of re-enacting a movie shooting scene for slingshot!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

How you can see the white missing from that distance ill never know or im to old to remember when i could see like that. Anyway good shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Always entertaining Bill. You got a good set of eyes seeing the whites on those match heads.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome shooting, Master Bill. That was entertaining.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

As always, give me something to aspire to. Wonderful shooting.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're going to pick a shooting scene from a movie don't choose the end of The Deer Hunter with Christopher Walken! :O


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think today I'll try " Quigley Down Under".


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Do ya think this man can shoot? Man,if I were a match head anywhere, I would be lookin over my shoulder! :king: Awesome Big Bill!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

M.J said:


> If you're going to pick a shooting scene from a movie don't choose the end of The Deer Hunter with Christopher Walken!


...and even less the finale of "Bonnie & Clyde"


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'll work on this one until it's done all the way properly.... I've got the matches like they need to be, now all it takes is a little precision shooting!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I think I'll work on this one until it's done all the way properly.... I've got the matches like they need to be, now all it takes is a little precision shooting!


Yes Bill, you may be a freak of nature as I have heard reference to you be made. In a good way of course.

I know, even if someone has and innate gift, training/practice will still be required.

Seeing your capabilities do motivate.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

If i were wearing a hat... Id take it off.


----------

